# langsame sata hds

## trikolon

Hallo alle,

in meinem Server laufen 3 Sata II Festplatten im ahci Modus. Ein hdparm -tT /dev/sdx bringt nun in etwa immer folgende Werte:

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1654 MB in  2.00 seconds = 827.33 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  192 MB in  3.02 seconds =  63.50 MB/sec

tux linux # hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1724 MB in  2.00 seconds = 862.44 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  254 MB in  3.02 seconds =  84.17 MB/sec

tux linux # hdparm -tT /dev/sdc

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1694 MB in  2.00 seconds = 847.23 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  322 MB in  3.00 seconds = 107.27 MB/sec
```

Das erscheint mir relativ langsam, da mein Desktop zum vergleich bei den Timing cached reads in etwa bei 2500 MB / sec liegt.

Kernel ist ein 64 bit gentoo-source-2.6.32-r2, wo ide komplett deaktiviert ist, nur sata.

Verwendete Hardware:

```
lspci -v                                                 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge  

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61           

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0           

        Capabilities: [c4] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

        Capabilities: [54] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping           

        Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Retry Mode                

        Capabilities: [9c] HyperTransport: #1a                       

        Capabilities: [f8] HyperTransport: #1c                       

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                                       

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64                                        

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64                              

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff                                                       

        Memory behind bridge: fe400000-fe5fffff                                                    

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff                       

        Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+                              

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)                                                                                                  

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                                                                   

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                                                  

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0                               

        Memory behind bridge: fe600000-fe6fffff                                                    

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                              

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                                       

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-                                 

        Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                      

        Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+                              

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                        

        Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>                                                    

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport                                                             

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])                                                                                         

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 4390                                         

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22                                

        I/O ports at c000 [size=8]                                                                 

        I/O ports at b000 [size=4]                                                                 

        I/O ports at a000 [size=8]                                                                 

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=4]                                                                 

        I/O ports at 8000 [size=16]                                                                

        Memory at fe3ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                                    

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2                                              

        Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA <?>                                                            

        Kernel driver in use: ahci                                                                 

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                                       

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16                              

        Memory at fe3fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                  

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                           

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                                 

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16                        

        Memory at fe3fd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                            

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                     

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                                      

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17                             

        Memory at fe3ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]                                

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2                                           

        Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0                                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                                          

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                                       

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18                              

        Memory at fe3fc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                  

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                           

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                                 

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18                        

        Memory at fe3f7000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                            

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                     

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                                      

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19                             

        Memory at fe3f6800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]                                

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2                                           

        Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0                                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                                          

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61         

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel                                

        Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

        Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus                            

        Kernel modules: i2c-piix4                                    

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 2816         

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16         

        Memory at fe3f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]   

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2              

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                            

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel                              

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61              

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0              

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64                                       

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=04, sec-latency=64                             

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff                                                      

        Memory behind bridge: fe700000-febfffff                                                   

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff                                      

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                                       

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18                              

        Memory at fe3f5000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                                  

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                           

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration                                                                                       

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                         

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface                             

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel                                                         

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel                                                             

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel                                                                   

        Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>                                                 

        Kernel driver in use: k8temp                                                         

        Kernel modules: k8temp                                                               

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])                                                                                         

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1b61                                         

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18                                          

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]                                      

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]                                                               

        Memory at fe5f0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]                                   

        Memory at fe400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]                                    

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]                                                   

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                              

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+                                 

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci                                                            

        Kernel modules: fglrx                                                                      

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller   

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19         

        Memory at fe5e8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]  

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3             

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems Device 1048

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

        Memory at fe6c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at fe6a0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: atl1

03:06.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=03, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: fe800000-febfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdf00000-00000000fdffffff

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

```

Hat jemand einen Tipp woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß Ben

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

>  Timing cached reads:   1654 MB in  2.00 seconds = 827.33 MB/sec 

 

Den Wert kannst du völlig ignorieren. Der Wert worauf es ankommt ist der hier 

 *Quote:*   

>  Timing buffered disk reads:  192 MB in  3.02 seconds =  63.50 MB/sec 

 

Der sagt aus wie schnell deine Platte die Daten liefern kann. Der obere sagt nur aus wie schnell die Daten vom Cache der Platte zum System kommen. Das hast du in der realität aber seh selten, weil du nie die selben Daten paar mal hintereinander aufrufst.

Sebastian

----------

## trikolon

also passen die Werte ansich, auch für Sata II? Oder meint der PC es handelt sich evtl um Sata I Platten?

Gruß

----------

## schachti

Selbst SATA I schafft theoretisch 150 MB/s, das wäre also auch kein Flaschenhals.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die Werte passen schon. sda ist halt ne billige Platte.

Sebastian

----------

## ChrisJumper

Entschuldige wenn ich mich jetzt hier an den Thread dran hänge, aber ich vermute evtl das wir das selbe Problem haben...

Mein Kernel ist besonders langsam bei Festplatten Zugriffen und eine wine installation von einem Spiel legt teilweise das ganze System lahm. Dies mag zwar andere gründe haben, dennoch könnte es aber auch an einem Flaschenhals liegen der zusätzlich zu dem evtl. Kernelproblem auftritt.

Dies sind meine Werte für eine Sata (2?) Festplatte:

```
 # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   7874 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3940.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.03 seconds =  57.45 MB/sec
```

Was mich verstört ist das der erste Wert (cached reads) wesentlich über deinem liegt, aber der (buffered disk reads) Wert auch stark unter deinem.

Ich hab auch schon einen Zentoo Kernel ausprobiert und diverse Einstellungen. Trotzdem friert das System so stark ein das noch nicht mal die Zeitausgabe oder Werte top/htop aktualisiert werden.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie gesagt, der erste Wert zeigt nur was dein Bus kann, das ist aber im Betrieb völlig irrelevant.

Deine Platte ist schon echt lahm. Poste doch ma bitte die Ausgabe von: hdparm -I /dev/sda

Kann es sein das du den 2.6.32er Kernel hast?

Sebastian

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. hilft der thread weiter: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793263.html

dort benutzen sie zen-sources mit div. einstellungen (weiß nicht ob du das mit zentoo meintest)

klingt jedenfalls ähnlich dort

----------

## Josef.95

Also ich würde auch meinen das die Werte in Ordnung sind,

vor drei vier Jahren waren die HDDs noch nicht so schnell...

Hier mal eine Ausgabe von einem viereinhalb Jahre alten Notebook mit 5400 Upm HDD 

```
# hdparm -t /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.04 seconds =  35.54 MB/sec
```

 Das ist wirklich lahm...,

aber normal...

----------

## fangorn

Leute, es gab Zeiten, da musste man für eine Festplatte, die DV Datenströme kontinuierlich aufzeichnen konnte (etwa 21 MB/s) extra viel Kohle hinblättern.   :Wink:   Damals kaufte sich der ambitionierte Videointeressierte minimal zwei von den Dingern, weil dann das Schneiden deutlich schneller ging. 

Und glaubt mir, wenn die Platte nur 170 MB groß ist, spielt es auch keine Rolle, dass sie unter 2 MB/s überträgt.   :Twisted Evil: 

Aber im Ernst. Wenn man nicht gerade ein Backup aller Dateien macht und dringend weg muss (mit dem Backup) ist die Geschwindigkeit von handelsüblichen Festplatten seit Jahren mehr als Ausreichend. Richtig lamgsam wird es nur noch, wenn man große Datenmengen von einem stark fragmentierten Dateisystem auf ein anderes auf derselben Platte schreibt. 

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen mein RAID5 NAS ersetzt und im Zuge dessen auch meine Backups erneuert. Gab ein Transfervolumen von über 20 TB bis alles da war wo es hin sollte. Bei solchen Anwendungen lohnt es sich, über Festplattengeschwindigkeiten und vor allem Anschlussmöglichkeiten und Mountoptionen nachzudenken.   :Very Happy: 

Wenn man nur mal ein paar Videos oder Musik ablegen und abspielen will, fällt das in der Praxis nicht ins Gewicht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

So ich bin wieder bei Kernel 2.6.30er. Der 32+ hat für mich eindeutig ein Problem. Die verschiedenen Lösungen hab ich auch ausprobiert. Letztlich machte ich mir sogar Sorgen um meine Festplatte und hab vorsichtshalber schon mal eine neue bestellt.

Die Übertragungswerte mögen zwar in Ordnung sein, dennoch hat meine Root-Festplatte diverse neue Badblocks und einen schrecklichen gefühlten Übertragungswert. Das Kopieren von 470 MB zwischen diese zwei Festplatten (sda + sdb) dauerte länger als 30 min. (gentoo-source kernel 2.6.32-r3 (desktop/low_latancy: an)). Mit den Zentoo-Sourcen war es in etwa gleich. Jetzt läuft grade ein Backup mit dem 2.6.30er Kernel und in ca. 30 min. wurden schon ca. 11 GB kopiert.

 *Quote:*   

> Richtig lamgsam wird es nur noch, wenn man große Datenmengen von einem stark fragmentierten Dateisystem auf ein anderes auf derselben Platte schreibt.
> 
> 

 

Also ich hatte auf beiden Festplatten, z.B. sda von 94GB noch  36 GB frei, auf sdb von 58 GB  7 GB frei. Daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das diese selbst bei starker Fragmentierung noch lange brauchen. Ein 1,6 GB großes Spiel auf sda zu installieren dauerte länger als 3 Stunden. Auf der sdb ging dies merklich schneller im Bereich von einigen bis vielleicht 30 Minuten? Da schlummert definitiv ein Problem unter der Haube.

Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings grade ob und wann das ext(2/3) Dateisystem Defragmentiert? Ich habe im Hinterkopf das Linux dies stillschweigend im Hintergrund macht. Es aber nicht in das ext-Filesystem integriert ist, so wie bei Reiserfs, aber könnte dies die unterschiedliche Dauer rechtfertigen (das neben dem Kopieren bei sda gleichzeitig defragmentiert wurde)?

Grüße

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings grade ob und wann das ext(2/3) Dateisystem Defragmentiert? Ich habe im Hinterkopf das Linux dies stillschweigend im Hintergrund macht.
> 
> 

 

Nein, leider nicht. ext3 versucht zwar, beim Anlegen von Dateien eine Fragmentierung zu vermeiden/reduzieren, defragmentiert aber nicht aktiv. Soweit ich weiß sind für ext4 die Online-Defragmentierung sowie ein spezielles Tool zum Defragmentieren in der Entwicklung.

----------

